# Looking for Gamers in Germany - Kaiserslautern



## tylermalan (Jun 12, 2009)

My friend and I are new to the area, having recently PCSed in with the military, and are looking for some gamers to play with around K-Town.  Let me know!


----------



## thedmstrikes (Jun 24, 2009)

*any luck yet?*

I have been in Stuttgart for a year now and still have not found any local gamers even though there is a yearly game convention here this weekend.  I have finally started to consider making a weekly trip to the Mannheim area to see if I can find some gamers that are fairly stable.  K-town is just too far for me....


----------



## Olli (Jul 13, 2009)

Would you be interested in onlineplay??? I´m from germany, but not in your vicinity!

Olli


----------

